# Autocut off battery charger for AA baterries ?



## dabster (Dec 7, 2013)

Guys, Any autocut off AA battery chargers in decent price you guys are aware of - how is the brand envie ?
Also i am looking for combo 4 AA batteries and charger - suggestions ?


----------



## nac (Dec 7, 2013)

I am using Envie speedster for about 2yrs it's working OK, not as good as it was two years ago. 

The one I am using is would cost about ~800. If you are looking for popular brand, Sony would cost about ~1500 (this was the price two years ago) or if you are looking for refresh option, it would cost about ~1900.


----------



## dabster (Dec 17, 2013)

the one i am aware is Sanyo charger which doesn't have LCD like the one above.. Now I don't find sanyo charger at price i bought the first one. So wondering cheaper brands.. Anyways thanks @nac will keep in list.


----------

